# Combox vs non-Combox 2011



## DaleJ (Oct 25, 2010)

What is the difference between 2011 models that have the combox and the ones without?


----------



## nyranger74 (Jun 10, 2009)

Combox Bluetooth streaming, Can use regular White IPod cable instead of BMW Y cable, Album art using IPhone, and voice control using IPhone. 


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## dvon (Jun 27, 2010)

nyranger74 said:


> Combox Bluetooth streaming, Can use regular White IPod cable instead of BMW Y cable, Album art using IPhone, and voice control using IPhone.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


this


----------



## DaleJ (Oct 25, 2010)

nyranger74 said:


> Combox Bluetooth streaming, Can use regular White IPod cable instead of BMW Y cable, Album art using IPhone, and voice control using IPhone.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


You have one? Gotten the office functions to work with your iPhone?


----------



## nyranger74 (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't have the Combox. And office doesn't work with the IPhone, just a couple of Blackberries


----------



## DaleJ (Oct 25, 2010)

nyranger74 said:


> I don't have the Combox. And office doesn't work with the IPhone, just a couple of Blackberries


Anyone know if the smartphone integration (which is in addition to the iPod USB option) would do anything mote for the iPhone?


----------



## dvon (Jun 27, 2010)

DaleJ said:


> Anyone know if the smartphone integration (which is in addition to the iPod USB option) would do anything mote for the iPhone?


I don't believe so but the adapter for the iphone 4 isn't out yet so I cant try it.


----------



## DaleJ (Oct 25, 2010)

Anyone know if it's possible for a dealer to swap out the TCU for a combox?


----------



## conzone (Nov 4, 2010)

I also been hearing that the new combox controller is the hardware that will be required to support the new iPod Out technology that is going to be coming to BMWs in 2011. Has anyone else confirmed that this is true. I believe if you don't have combox then your vehicle won't be able to get a software update for these new features when they are released.


----------

